# Night vision monocular locating roost



## MacGruber (Apr 24, 2021)

Anyone know if it is legal to locate roosting turkey with night vision monocular while in possession of firearm?


----------



## 10mm <3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Doesn’t say anywhere that you can’t.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

There’s legal, there’s ethical, and then there’s the tradition of the hunt. Draw your own line in the sand and conclusions. 

For most, finding them on the roost by reading the terrains, scouting and locator calling is part of the joy and challenge of the hunt.

Personally, if I needed to resort to night scope or IR imaging, then I’d probably start buying Butterballs in the spring.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

There are dusk to dawn regulated times you can hunt, so if you're in the woods w/ a firearm after dark seeking a game animal then i believe you wouldn't be legit.


----------



## 10mm <3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dusk to dawn regulated times for turkey, yes. If you were in the woods with a firearm after dark seeking coyote, you’re legit. Butterballs can be good. Still would be fun looking for turkeys with thermal or nv


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I doubt night vision would be much help. I don't think you would be able to see them unless you already knew where they were.


----------



## 10mm <3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah you’re right about night vision. Thermal different story


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

My question would be why do you need to be in possession of your firearm while doing this. Doesn’t look good in most eyes looking for roosted Turkeys after dark with a firearm in possession.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Many Turkey hunters do set up before day light while in possession of a firearm,legally. Unless you are very close
or birds are roosted on the edge of the woods you'll have a hard time seeing them with the best of optics unless its a 
thinned out area. JMO.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

You might want to try roosting them the night before and you’ll know where they will be in the morning, no extra advantage equipment necessary.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

textox said:


> Many Turkey hunters do set up before day light while in possession of a firearm,legally. Unless you are very close
> or birds are roosted on the edge of the woods you'll have a hard time seeing them with the best of optics unless its a
> thinned out area. JMO.


Yes, my mind went in a different direction. I’m thinking of wandering around after dark not before daylight.


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Makes no sense player

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

